# Mac users.... the age of innocence is over



## Xue Sheng (Oct 3, 2014)

Well it has actually been over for a while it is just most Mac users do not believe that and the Genius Bar  lies about it

Hackers Are Using Reddit to Connect 17,000 Macs to a Botnet



> To avoid infection, it's smart to keep your software updated (it's also just smart to keep your software updated in general). MacExperience also recommends that you set GateKeeper so it only runs digitally signed apps from the App Store, and that you put a password on your computer and keep access to Admin accounts at a minimum. All common sense stuff, but considering people keep making their passwords "password," it's worth a reminder.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 3, 2014)

According to the clueless zombie at my local Apple indoctrination center, OSX has no virus issues, and the recent BASH security notice (ShellShock) doesn't effect us.

He's full of crap.

[h=3]OS X bash Update 1.0 &#8211; OS X Mavericks[/h]OS X bash Update 1.0 is recommended for all users.
 Sep 29, 2014
Download


We've already discussed the ignorance on the virus issues.


Interestingly enough, one has to -manually- find that BASH update.  It's not in the automatic updates.  

OSX users, patch your systems, or suffer.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 3, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Interestingly enough, one has to -manually- find that BASH update.  It's not in the automatic updates.
> 
> OSX users, patch your systems, or suffer.



Yup, have to manually update all our Macs.... but remember...Macs are impervious to hacking, viruses and Malware 

on a related note, I may soon be forced into Mac Tech training since I am the ONLY semi-Mac person in the entire department


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 3, 2014)

I was the Mac expert when I worked at an ISP back in the late 90's.  I'd seen one once, so that made me the expert, LOL.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 3, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I was the Mac expert when I worked at an ISP back in the late 90's.  I'd seen one once, so that made me the expert, LOL.




I became the Mac expert the same way, I saw one once (heck I had even turned one on - think Macintosh) so they made me the expert


----------

